# the best audio system you remember hearing to date



## hdrugs (Sep 7, 2009)

for me it was last year sitting inside a nissan

was run of a 9887

front stage was home audio products
xt-25, peerless 4 sealed" exclusive, 8" sls

substage was
idmax 12"

ran of 
jl 300/4 for tweeters and mids
hd 900/5 bridged for midbass and sub

the system was best i heard to date the owner said it could sound better but the price would jump and the difference would be minimal


----------



## arrivalanche (Jun 27, 2008)

In the last 14 years of installing I have never heard a system that made me say "I gotta have whatever that is!". Expensive systems sound ok, but home stereos always sets a bar that cars cant touch for me.

I guess Im just not easily impressed.


----------



## lucas569 (Apr 17, 2007)

shop car we worked on waaaay back in the 90's (won 2 titles in its 1st year and came out in CA&E) 

93-94? Honda Accord
Kef Uniq in kicks (Macintosh amps)
Clif Desings midbass in cement lined door (Mac amp)
2x10 JL audio subs (RF amp) 

there was a ton of stuff done to the car that contributed to the overall sound, when all was said and done it took nearly a year to complete. Over $30k and it was pretty much a loss for the shop.

Nothing rivaled the sound imo though, it was damn near perfect.


----------



## MaXaZoR (Apr 1, 2007)

6pdcoupe's truck 
Tru Billet amps
Dynaudio 1200
Dynaudio esotars
H900

For a high $ system i guess it was nothing short of what I expected.


----------



## bigabe (May 1, 2007)

Rick McCallum's Tacoma...

Fanatic Mechanic

No contest. Best stereo I've ever heard.

- Rainbow Reference tweeters and midranges in the kicks
- Image Dynamics Chameleon Midbasses in doors (two 6.5s in each door)
- Two IDMAX 12s in the back seat area
- ARC Audio Amps all around
- IDQ-31s
- IDX-24 active crossover
- Image Dynamics DA converter (that I've never seen anywhere else)
- Alpine 7969 Source Unit

DROOL...


----------



## drocpsu (May 3, 2005)

MaXaZoR said:


> 6pdcoupe's truck
> Tru Billet amps
> Dynaudio 1200
> Dynaudio esotars
> ...


Beat me to it!


----------



## Se7en (Mar 28, 2007)

I don't know if I have just one.

For pure SQ:
Jade's ODR Honda Civic from around 10-12 years ago. 
5 ODR Amps, mix of TAD and Pioneer drivers.


For dynamics:
Rich Infererra's Expert Class C4 Corvette.
6 ADS PQ10 amplifiers, mix of ADS and B&W drivers. Alpine electronics. 

For all around listening and fun:
There was an M6 at the same shop that did Jade's Civic that had 5 Xtant 2200ix amplifiers, Focal 3 way front stage, Nak CD700 and IDWs IB in the trunk that may not have been to most acurate car in the world but just sounded right. Staging, dynamics, tonality, musicality, the whole package.


----------



## audiogodz1 (Jan 5, 2010)

lucas569 said:


> shop car we worked on waaaay back in the 90's (won 2 titles in its 1st year and came out in CA&E)
> 
> 93-94? Honda Accord
> Kef Uniq in kicks (Macintosh amps)
> ...


I totally remember that car when the issue came out.


----------



## 89grand (Nov 23, 2006)

Was that Accord the one where the sub box could be tilted? And did it have tweeters in the dash that could be rotated, and have some acoustical treatments on the dash and ceiling?

If so, I was just looking at that article today, I believe it was from 1997.


----------



## mark1478 (Nov 11, 2009)

MaXaZoR said:


> 6pdcoupe's truck
> Tru Billet amps
> Dynaudio 1200
> Dynaudio esotars
> ...



Ya..that truck is pretty sick. so natural sounding


----------



## lucas569 (Apr 17, 2007)

89grand said:


> Was that Accord the one where the sub box could be tilted? And did it have tweeters in the dash that could be rotated, and have some acoustical treatments on the dash and ceiling?
> 
> If so, I was just looking at that article today, I believe it was from 1997.



cant recall if the tweeter could be rotated (i know they did some tweaks here and there after i left) but yes it had acoustical treatments and a box that tilted. It was a black honda accord. Should have been around '97 yes... 

The sound was amazing.... 

Dan Herrington (owner/head installer) threw some tricks that i had never seen done before... (at the time)


----------



## Stage7 (Jan 5, 2010)

MaXaZoR said:


> 6pdcoupe's truck
> Tru Billet amps
> Dynaudio 1200
> Dynaudio esotars
> ...


ditto


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

i hesitate to include very distant memory as its never accurate, but over the pas 5 yeras...my personal favorite was prolly 

DLS - DLS 007


----------



## Andy Jones (May 12, 2006)

DLS BMW from overseas a few years ago at IASCA finals was up there pretty high.

Alpine F1 (I think) HU/Processing
DLS amps
DLS sub in front (this was the weak area of the system)
DLS Midbass (isobaric in the kickpanel)
DLS midrange in the dash firing on axis with the listener. Fully rebuilt dash
DLS tweeters in sail panels.

Entire car had been rebuilt around the system. I couldn't touch the pedals of the car from the seat and I'm 6'4" tall. The wire channels in that car were insane. 

Steve Head's civic in Tulsa from the driver's seat was incredible that day. One of the few times in the last few years that I was at a show and KNEW I wasn't even in the same league as another car. That car did it all that day. I'll let him say what was in it--because I'm not real sure 

tonality wise--Jan and Monte's VW at USACi finals two years ago was SWEET. It made you smile just listening to it. They did a great job on the tonality side. I'm not real sure what is in their car, so if they still come around they can say. 

Steve Cook's truck as MECA finals this year defined dynamics. Same deal as above. he changes equipment like I change underwear so, no telling what he was using that day. 



There's a bunch more , but from current day those all are strong performers. I rarely pay attention to the equipment used in vehicles. I just realized that typing this out.


----------



## Andy Jones (May 12, 2006)

DLS - DLS Suriya

That's the DLS car I was talking about.


----------



## MTopper (Nov 4, 2009)

I haven't heard many full systems, most people just throw in some subs and an amp around me. But my brother had/had a great system

2004 Pontiac GTO
Pioneer 880prs
Diamond Audio D9 components in door pods
2 10inch JLw6 in the rear quarters
2 JL 300/2 for the components
1 JL 1000/1 for the subs
Still in his garage

2003 Chevrolet avalanche 
pioneer 880prs
Focal K2 3-way up front passive (can't remember specific model)
Focal K2 2-way in rear passive (can't remember these either)
JL Audio 13.5w7 in ported box in truck bed
2 JL 300/2 running the K2s
1 JL 1000/1 for the w7
Sold this truck

These were very clean & loud cars that weren't staged great but were amazing to me.


----------



## 89grand (Nov 23, 2006)

Richard Clarks GN is the best I've ever heard. Incredibly dynamic and perfect tonality.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

Harry's acura.....at speakerworks....but it was also the first really high end system i had ever heard. So it just stands out in my mind, like the first maggies i heard .... Richards car was there but noone was allowed inside. I had never imagined that putting speakers in the kick panels would be that amazing...i went out and bought a 89 honda and put dynaudio speakers in the kick panels...and apmats in the trunk...such a poser was I...but it sounded good.
Then in the 90's all the cars to me started to sound the same...and i haven't listened to any cars in the past 10 years...I don't see how they could be getting any better....

Imagine driving up to orange county and pulling into a strip mall and walking into Speakerworks...thats what my brother and i did..it was such a waynes world moment ///*were not worthy*!!! 

But they were the coolest people ever...how many times have you walked into a crappy shop and the people copped major attitudes...and the best of the best are like so classy. Even though they denied that the 12 in USD sub they were selling was a NHT1259....i owned 2 of them and they were identical...and there mid bass drivers were dynaudio 17w75's....but whatever.


----------



## mSaLL150 (Aug 14, 2008)

Buzzman's Mercedes was probably my favorite so far.

Also that white GTi at Marv's last year really impressed me. Definitely got me hooked on the Seas speakers.

Bing's stock stereo takes the cake though. :blush:


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

mSaLL150 said:


> Bing's stock stereo takes the cake though. :blush:


you will never live that one down Marc hahahahahah


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Don't forget the ID horns.



Se7en said:


> I don't know if I have just one.
> For pure SQ:
> Jade's ODR Honda Civic from around 10-12 years ago.
> 5 ODR Amps, mix of TAD and Pioneer drivers.


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

lucas569 said:


> cant recall if the tweeter could be rotated (i know they did some tweaks here and there after i left) but yes it had acoustical treatments and a box that tilted. It was a black honda accord. Should have been around '97 yes...
> 
> The sound was amazing....
> 
> Dan Herrington (owner/head installer) threw some tricks that i had never seen done before... (at the time)


Ray Brodeur?


----------



## douggiestyle (Apr 29, 2008)

i loyally followed the guys that got me into it in college.. right though the rise and crash of elemental design.

I think they were revelators and some higher end diy tweeters? around the same era i scooped up some peerless csc-x and the lpg 26's. they were in an RSX from the guys who started entasi audio... the tc9s 

i should get me some tc9s...


----------



## DS-21 (Apr 16, 2005)

lucas569 said:


> shop car we worked on waaaay back in the 90's (won 2 titles in its 1st year and came out in CA&E)
> 
> 93-94? Honda Accord
> Kef Uniq in kicks (Macintosh amps)
> ...


Seriously? Were those real KEF's (black cone, made by KEF Audio UK in the UK) or CoustiKEFs (Uni-Q design and name licensed to Coustic, blue IMG cone, made in the USA I think)

I have a lot of experience with the real KEF KAR 160Q's. On-axis, they sound awful. They're designed with a heavily rising response to compensate for low-in-the-doors mounting. I don't know why modern car-fi speaker designers haven't caught on to what Andrew Jones (whose current baby is the TAD speaker line for Pioneer) figured out in the early 1990s....


----------



## lucas569 (Apr 17, 2007)

DS-21 said:


> Seriously? Were those real KEF's (black cone, made by KEF Audio UK in the UK) or CoustiKEFs (Uni-Q design and name licensed to Coustic, blue IMG cone, made in the USA I think)
> 
> I have a lot of experience with the real KEF KAR 160Q's. On-axis, they sound awful. They're designed with a heavily rising response to compensate for low-in-the-doors mounting. I don't know why modern car-fi speaker designers haven't caught on to what Andrew Jones (whose current baby is the TAD speaker line for Pioneer) figured out in the early 1990s....


real, (blk cones) to my ears they sounded awesome. they were low but in the kicks. 

they had a pretty diesel processor on the entire system, cant recall if it was clarion or eclipse (i wanna say clarion) but the brain was bigger than a cd changer and it was trunk mounted. 

so who knows if that was used to dial in the on axis response???

i know the car sounded insane, it didn't take less then 2nd place and won the novice title 1st year out. 

Only downside with those uniq is they seemed to blow easily, i remember they went threw em like socks. 

Ive seen them fs here and there but never new, if i ever find some new old stock i wanna give em a whirl.


----------



## DS-21 (Apr 16, 2005)

lucas569 said:


> Only downside with those uniq is they seemed to blow easily, i remember they went threw em like socks.



The late Bill Burton asked me a while ago if I had a problem with the tweeters in mine blowing (he ran them in his CRX), because he did. I hadn't. 

(Those tweeters are shared with the mid-1990s KEF Reference home line.)



lucas569 said:


> Ive seen them fs here and there but never new, if i ever find some new old stock i wanna give em a whirl.


I can't see a situation in which I'd sell mine.


----------



## newtitan (Mar 7, 2005)

the white van from marvs bbq, the one that had the 3 usse spread in car audio mag

that thing was amazing!!! only car Ive heard that sounded like a home


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

mSaLL150 said:


> Buzzman's Mercedes was probably my favorite so far.


Just listened to his car yesterday... That car is nothing short of AMAZING - just love the tonality, imaging and soundstage placement  - 1 hour of dynamic music and no listening fatigue :surprised: 

Best car for me... 

Kelvin


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Old school:
Earl Zausmmer's BMW before the dash pod abortions in about 1996.

Recent:
Steve Head's Civic, ESPECIALLY this year at ESN.


----------



## Blazemore (Dec 1, 2006)

Anyone have pics of Steve's Civic install? Seen the old but not the new.


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

thehatedguy said:


> Old school:
> Earl Zausmmer's BMW before the dash pod abortions in about 1996.


That was actually more in about 1999 or 2000, because I listened to the car in 1998 and it had the original elevator pods.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I was meaning i heard it in about 1996.


----------



## roduk (Sep 19, 2008)

DS-21 said:


> I have a lot of experience with the real KEF KAR 160Q's. *On-axis, they sound awful. * They're designed with a heavily rising response to compensate for low-in-the-doors mounting. I don't know why modern car-fi speaker designers haven't caught on to what Andrew Jones (whose current baby is the TAD speaker line for Pioneer) figured out in the early 1990s....


 *On-axis, they sound awful. *

I disagree with that I'm afraid. I know you have always had a lot of praise for the Kef Kar uni-q's, as I search the net looking for info on them your name comes up a lot.... I am also a big KEF fan and run a set of uni-q's in my kicks. Mine are directly on axis and they produce a three dimensional very wide soundstage. Granted they are active (with a Bitone) rather than the KX3's, but with crossover setup on an rta they needed virtually no eq to get them sounding sweet. I also have a pair of the very rare CR200Q 8" uni'qs which were designed and used by Bob Hobson in the BMW 535 which to round my post off nicely was the best car I have ever heard.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

The current install has a stock dash...looks stock inside the car.



Blazemore said:


> Anyone have pics of Steve's Civic install? Seen the old but not the new.


----------



## lucas569 (Apr 17, 2007)

roduk said:


> *On-axis, they sound awful. *
> 
> I disagree with that I'm afraid. I know you have always had a lot of praise for the Kef Kar uni-q's, as I search the net looking for info on them your name comes up a lot.... I am also a big KEF fan and run a set of uni-q's in my kicks. Mine are directly on axis and they produce a three dimensional very wide soundstage. Granted they are active (with a Bitone) rather than the KX3's, but with crossover setup on an rta they needed virtually no eq to get them sounding sweet. I also have a pair of the very rare CR200Q 8" uni'qs which were designed and used by Bob Hobson in the BMW 535 which to round my post off nicely was the best car I have ever heard.


i wish they kept making them, i never heard speakers to this date that rivaled uni q's.... (black cone)

i once saw a pair on ebay bnib but i didnt have any extra cash at the time


----------



## DS-21 (Apr 16, 2005)

roduk said:


> I am also a big KEF fan and run a set of uni-q's in my kicks. Mine are directly on axis and they produce a three dimensional very wide soundstage.


Why would you waste such awesome drivers by using them as ankle-biters. They deserve better than that.

And the depth and width of the stage they reproduce doesn't have anything to do with the tonal balance. On axis, they have a sharply rising response. In your install, your ears would likely burn if they were located on your shins...



roduk said:


> I also have a pair of the very rare CR200Q 8" uni'qs which were designed and used by Bob Hobson in the BMW 535 which to round my post off nicely was the best car I have ever heard.


They're not particularly rare. KEF has long sold 8" Uni-Q's as in-wall or in-ceiling speakers.


----------



## roduk (Sep 19, 2008)

Well come and have a listen to it. It doesn't hurt my ears! How can you say that putting them in the kicks is a waste? They are vented up into the dash and sound amazing. An sq judge said that they have amazing tonality, which would be very difficult to better so I'm happy with them. 

Also I didn't say the 8" uni-q were rare - I know about the in-ceiling series, but there were a few sets made with a better quality tweeter (from the reference range) for in car use. It is one of these sets I have.

I love the KEF stuff don't get me wrong, I have 6x9 uni-q's too, what do you think of those?


----------



## DS-21 (Apr 16, 2005)

roduk said:


> ow can you say that putting them in the kicks is a waste?


Because ankle-biters are possibly the worst speaker location one could employ in a car. At least for non-mutants who have ears on their head rather than on their shins. Mutants with ears on their ankles or shins have valid reasons to prefer ankle-biter speaker locations.

So if one has to do ankle-biters, use cheap, disposable drivers and not rare, high-quality ones. 



roduk said:


> Also I didn't say the 8" uni-q were rare


No, you didn't. You said "very rare." My bad.



roduk said:


> - I know about the in-ceiling series, but there were a few sets made with a better quality tweeter (from the reference range) for in car use. It is one of these sets I have.


Again, not particularly rare. There were lots of those made. All of them, in fact. Any in-wall/in-ceiling speaker that uses the 1" dome tweeter - which is all the 8's they've made, I believe - share a tweeter with their contemporary Reference line.



roduk said:


> ow can you say that putting them in the kicks is a waste?


Because ankle-biters are possibly the worst speaker location in a car. So if one has to do it, use cheap drivers and not rare, high-quality ones. 



roduk said:


> I love the KEF stuff don't get me wrong, I have 6x9 uni-q's too, what do you think of those?


Never heard 'em.


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

I have never been amazed with any car system.

But I do like Steves Lexus. 
Hertz mille with 4 focal subs in the front.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Steve who?


----------



## xxx_busa (May 4, 2009)

Hmmm.......

Well, Now this is a tall order, I had the opportunity to spend an afternoon at Brooks Berdan Audio to Audition the Alexandria Series 2, VTL Siegfried Reference Monoblock Amplifiers, Michell Engineering turntable. and that was best 2 channel.

And now to Car Audio, I have had the Honor to Meet some fellow enthusiast’s in Car Audio, This is a new world in Audio for me. I like to believe I have a very good ear for the finer details in Hi-End Audio and Spending an Evening firmly planted in the prime Listening spot of Buzz (Don Gibson's) Benz.

I'll stretch to put my self on a limb and say that the PHASS products are some of the best Components and Drivers I've ever listened too to date. I'll admit if something comes along better it'll probably be new or updated products from this little know audio company from Japan. Don's car is also built with the correct delivery in mind, positioning of drivers phase and coherency of getting the frequency to you. Building a visual sound stage is a talent. And Don's Grand Slam in Audio is Magical.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Yeah that is a really nice sounding car.



8675309 said:


> I have never been amazed with any car system.
> 
> But I do like Steves Lexus.
> Hertz mille with 4 focal subs in the front.


----------



## yuri (Apr 11, 2009)

DS-21 said:


> Because ankle-biters are possibly the worst speaker location one could employ in a car. At least for non-mutants who have ears on their head rather than on their shins. Mutants with ears on their ankles or shins have valid reasons to prefer ankle-biter speaker locations.
> 
> So if one has to do ankle-biters, use cheap, disposable drivers and not rare, high-quality ones.
> 
> ...


i have to agree with roduk , firstly the bob hobsons bmw535 was probably the best imaging and tonally correct car i have ever heard , despite your opinion of "ankle-biter " placement of speakers like the uni-q 8's in that car .

i can also confirm that the tweeters lasted as long a snow flake in hell , i lost count of how many i replaced , in fact i got to know the kef rep well enough that he once got me a job lot of *10*yes *10* tweeters at factory cost price .


----------



## trigg007 (Feb 24, 2010)

what I listen to everyday...my 2 channel SET set-up.


----------



## freemind (Sep 11, 2008)

Way back in the day, we used to cruise Central in Phoenix.

Hands down Wayne Harris and the Terminator.


Link, Old School SPL Competition Vehicles


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

DS-21 said:


> Seriously? Were those real KEF's (black cone, made by KEF Audio UK in the UK) or CoustiKEFs (Uni-Q design and name licensed to Coustic, blue IMG cone, made in the USA I think)
> 
> I have a lot of experience with the real KEF KAR 160Q's. On-axis, they sound awful. They're designed with a heavily rising response to compensate for low-in-the-doors mounting. I don't know why modern car-fi speaker designers haven't caught on to what Andrew Jones (whose current baby is the TAD speaker line for Pioneer) figured out in the early 1990s....


What in particulat don't you like abou tthe blue coned versions? I've owned both and the black coned versions just seemed a bit darker and less efficient than the blue coned version. 

I never had any issues with the tweeters on the blues but did blow a couple on the black coned set. 

I have a couple of sets of the Q130S in the garage BNIB and I can check where they were made if you're interested.


----------



## audio+civic (Apr 16, 2009)

I haven't been to a SQ competition before but I loved the staging of Alpine's BMW X5. Not very reallalstic considering it is center drive.


----------



## DS-21 (Apr 16, 2005)

quality_sound said:


> What in particulat don't you like abou tthe blue coned versions?


Nothing, as I've never had a chance to hear them. So, except for making the distinction between the echt KEF Audio UK-designed drivers and the Coustic-designed drivers with KEF's licensed intellectual property and licensed name, I don't have an opinion on them.

I bet the CoustKEF subs were quite good for their time, as I've heard the subs from which they were a development (Rich Coe's Infinity Beta line and his Coustic Design Reference line) and both were very, very good for the day (mid 1990s).

I was just commenting on the design behind the echt KEF: rising midband response on-axis, designed to flatten out at typical off-axis listening positions when the speakers are mounted low in the doors. On-axis, they screech at you.

And it seems like everyone but me has blown tweeters on these things. Do you guys take the lightbulb out of the KX-3 crossovers or something?



quality_sound said:


> I have a couple of sets of the Q130S in the garage BNIB and I can check where they were made if you're interested.


Don't make a special trip for them, but if you happen to run across them in the course of picking up something else it might be interesting to know if they're make in the US or Asia.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Dammit, I just spent the entire day in the garage detailing my car and I totally forgot about this. lol I'll check tomorrow. 

I really, really liked the KEF subs from that time period. Really efficient, tonally accurate and they didn't overwhelm you with excessive bottom end. Still some of my favorite subs. Think TS-W12PRS with slightly less heft.


----------



## DS-21 (Apr 16, 2005)

quality_sound said:


> I really, really liked the KEF subs from that time period. Really efficient, tonally accurate and they didn't overwhelm you with excessive bottom end.


Yep, that sounds just like its Infinity Beta and Coustic Design Reference ancestors. They fall into that Peerless XLS school of good suspension, strong and linear motor, and designed to rely on a car's transfer function (or a vent/PR in the case of the 830500) to reach low.

(If you like that sound and feel like playing with something obscure, a few times I've seen the Coustic DR subs go _cheap._ Like $60 for a DR 15. Never bought them because I didn't have a need for new drivers when they were available.)


----------



## ADCS-1 (Dec 14, 2011)

HondAudio said:


> Ray Brodeur?


Funnily, this moment i read an article in an old CA&E on his car. Yes, the hu was the famous Clarion ADCS-1.


----------



## for2nato (Apr 3, 2012)

toss up for me.
mine:
1989 Isuzu I-Mark Hatch with slider ragtop
2- kicker 18's walled 8cf sealed
Front stage all Boston components
Rear stage 4- Boston 2way 6.5 in the wall
LP 5002
LP 952
LP xo-2 
Alpine HU (dont remember the exact model)
PPI PAR-225
3 batteries
this was mid-90's. SQ was excellent due to the amps and BA components. But it would also drop so low you felt like you were having a heart attack!

my buddys
chevy s10 standard cab
8-10" JL Audio w3 in a 5th order inside the bed ported through the cab.
all mb quart components throughout the whole truck. (lots of them)
2- PPI Sedona APA500ix
2- PPI Sedona APA460ix
PPI PAR-225
PPI DEQ-230
Cant remember the HU. What I do remember is watching girls get vibrated out of the passenger side door from the bass. I gained a new respect for 10" woofers after seeing that build. And considering the amount of subs the SQ was remarkable. 

Nobody I have known since those days has ever dumped that much money into a personal build. Even with having the hookup at the LCSS it was still a ton of money. 2 more years and I'm doing it again! Only this time its in a Benz - 4-15's walled in an e-class. I'll post a build log when I start.


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

^^^^^Are you talking sound quality or SPL


----------



## Jroo (May 24, 2006)

Best everyday car I ever heard was a local shops employee van. He has beat Astro van with Infinity beta speakers and US amps. I had Infinity emit ribbon tweeters and Beta 4's in the dash. He ran 6 Beta 6's(3 sealed in the each front door) and 4 Beta 12's. If I remember correctly he had the Mcintosh Deck with the 2 knobs and everything else was audio control. I was crystal clear but could get down right loud we turned it up. You would literally walk right past it because it was covered in primer and body puddy. This shop was primarly a high end home audio shop and I saw several clients get out of the van and say it sounded better than their super expensive home set ups. That was the first car that I ever remember saying it sounded like a concert on his dash. His stage is still my point of reference


----------

